# Question about 2 female mice



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Both mated to same male, both bred at same time. One gave birth 2 days ago the other hasn't and looks huge. But she seems to be feeding the others litter with her. Could this be delaying her babies being born and should I separate them? I have heard that if a mouse got pregnant streight after that the second litter could be delayed due to feeding but I'm not sure if that can happen if she is nannying. I'm a bit worried as I've not had this before. This is only the second litter I have put 2 females in together and last time they gave birth with in 24 hours. But also worried she will think her babies are too small and cull them and this needs to be her last litter.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

The male probably mated them at different times, I'm sure they will be fine left together.

My two dutch doe's kindled at different times and they are in together and the babies look fine and developing as they should. Think they were a day or two between litters.


----------

